# Premium Salines and Pompano



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Somewhere on here I read that someone recommended using Premium Saltines as a breading. Well this morning I took my Pompano fillet rinsed it in water and then dredged it in finely crushed saltines. I then placed it in a frying pan with 2 tablespoons of butter and sprinked it with cracked black pepper. Once I flipped the fish over I cracked two eggs into the side of the skillet and fried them. Folks this was one of the best meals I have ever had. All day today I kept thinking about how good it was. How many times do you go through the entire day thinking about your breakfast. A sincere thanks to the man who posted about the Premium Saltines and Pompano. 
Tony


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That really sounds good. Few restaurants serve fish for breakfast around here. I was used to it in Hawaii and I miss having it at that time of day.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorites breakfast is eggs and grouper cheeks, and snap beans

The cheeks are just the right size to cook along with a egg in a pan with butter, salt and pepper. I boil or steam the snap beans a little early, then reheat them for a minute in the egg and grouper leftover butter sauce on high heat. Put everything on a plate add some chopped green onions and pour any butter sauce left over the top. I cook the eggs sunny side up and use the "goo" to flavor the whole small plate.

Jim


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Both of these ideas are making me hungry for fish in the morning. The only restaurant that I can think of that serves breakfast fish in Triggers.


----------

